# Help!



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

My honey gourami has recently developed a fairly large silver/grey discolouration under it's belly. Is this a fairly common problem? It lives in a twenty gallon tank with another honey and a small angelfish if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you see any fungus on it or is it his actually belly that is just fading in color?


----------



## Zildjian-Man (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is, so heres some pictures( if they work )


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I cant see the pictures. 
If the other fish continue to look fine and are not fading in color it probably is not due to the temp of the tank or other water conditions.
But if it is only the one fish that is fading in color it is most likely a internal parasite.


----------

